

Agave.js - cleaner, simpler JavaScript for ES5 environments - nailer
http://agavejs.org/

======
nailer
Hey, author here. I've been using this code for a year now in an ES5-only
environment and it's been resulted in a lot less code and has been more
understandable by my colleagues than alternatives would have been.

Speaking to other folks, with IE8 as the remaining ES3 browser and due to end
official support next year, it becomes reasonable to consider not supporting
IE8, especially considering the benefits of .defineProperty() (which cannot be
shimmed into ES3).

Just want to kindly ask folks to read:
[http://agavejs.org/#prefixing](http://agavejs.org/#prefixing) and
[http://agavejs.org/#defineProperty](http://agavejs.org/#defineProperty)
before considering ranting about Prototype.JS. Much appreciated!

~~~
julien_c
Is it like a subset of Underscore for EcmaScript 5 ?

~~~
nailer
An excellent question, for which I've added a comprehensive answer:

[http://agavejs.org/#underscorejs](http://agavejs.org/#underscorejs)

As you can see, Agave is very different from Underscore.

